# MLK Day hunt



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Went to Quail Haven outside of Leesburg, Ohio today with my father. Set out 11 quail and got 11. The dogs did great. Saw a bunch of pheasant tracks but never could find one.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

very cool! good looking dog.


----------

